
Symphony, a messaging app backed by Wall St, gets $63M - jgalt212
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/16/symphony-a-messaging-app-backed-by-wall-st-gets-63m-at-a-1b-valuation/
======
jgalt212
They claim 200,000 paying users. As a point of reference, Bloomberg has a bit
over 300,000.

200,000 X $15 X 12 (which basically their highest pricing tier) gets you 27X
revenues for $1B valuation).

